# Only 5 months pregnant,but she has already got a belly :)



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She's beautiful! Good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I am so excited...lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing her foal!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Me too! Keep updating


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

When foaling time is a bit closer I will start a foaling thread and update it regularly. Time seems to be dragging for now.....;p She is due sometime in May...this will be a lonnnng winter for me!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats and good luck! I look forward to following your foal thread :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! How exciting! Looking forward to seeing her foal, shes beautiful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> Time seems to be dragging for now.....;p She is due sometime in May...this will be a lonnnng winter for me!


It always does! I'll be doing foal watch along with you, mine is due the 3rd wk of May. I'm still impatient with broods, even after going through it a hundred times. It's worth it though


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratz.. That's gonna be a gorgeous baby it if follows in it's dam's footsteps =)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

So excited for you, shes beautiful! Get to see/play/maybe help "imprint" a newborn foal soon in rl - extremely excited!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

palominolover said:


> Congratz.. That's gonna be a gorgeous baby it if follows in it's dam's footsteps =)


Thanks...I am hoping the foal will follow in his/her sire's footsteps mostly though:wink::lol: 

Gray Fox Farm - Stallions - Redwine

Hmm...I just noticed he is listed as 16.1 on there...I could swear I saw 17 hands somewhere. *Shrug* either way a big baby. Actually I hope he/she takes after the sires height if it is 16.1!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He is STUNNING! And your mare is gorgeous too! That's gonna be one purdy baby! Keep us updated!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with her pregnancy!! That will be a nice foal! Daddy gorgeous!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Thanks...I am hoping the foal will follow in his/her sire's footsteps mostly though:wink::lol:
> 
> Gray Fox Farm - Stallions - Redwine
> 
> Hmm...I just noticed he is listed as 16.1 on there...I could swear I saw 17 hands somewhere. *Shrug* either way a big baby. Actually I hope he/she takes after the sires height if it is 16.1!


Wowza! He is stunning!


----------

